# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  La subida del precio del agua del trasvase reduce un 20% la demanda de los pequeños agricultores

## jasg555

*Los pequeños agricultores de la comarca de l'Alacantí han comprado 220 horas de agua del último riego de 500.000 metros cúbicos procedente del trasvase Tajo-Segura, una cantidad sensiblemente inferior a la de otros caudales. La principal razón de este descenso no ha sido otra que la económica dado que el precio de la hora de riego se ha visto incrementado de 84 euros a 100 euros la hora, después de que el Gobierno suprimiera la subvención existentes al no existir situación de sequía. En total han sido alrededor de 80.000 metros cúbicos los que han comprado entre unos 150 pequeños agricultores que tienen sus explotaciones entre Mutxamel, Sant Joan, El Campello, Agost y parte de Alicante. El resto, unos 352.000 metros cúbicos los han adquirido las grandes explotaciones hortícolas que se extienden, principalmente en Mutxamel dedicadas a la producción de tomate. Precisamente, las explotaciones de tomate se encuentra en mitad de la producción por lo que el agua de este trasvase es especialmente beneficiosa, igual que para el arbolado cuya fruta se encuentran en proceso de engorde. Con este agua el calibre del producto mejora entre un 20 y un 30 por ciento, según explica Álvaro Montón, presidente del Sindicato de Regantes de la Huerta de Alicante.

Montón destaca que el último caudal ha sido «libre y abierto», aunque admitió que, en este caso, la limitación ha sido la del precio. «Es cara, pero es un agua que casi es de lluvia, una delicia que para el campo supone la vida», asegura Montón. Durante los últimos cuatro años el precio del agua del trasvase se ha mantenido en 7 céntimos el metro cúbico. El aumento de las lluvias durante la pasada primavera ha movido al Gobierno a suprimir las subvenciones previstas para los tramos de riego en los que es necesario elevar el agua mediante energía eléctrica. El metro cúbico se ha disparado a 17 céntimos y la hora de riego -incluye 360 metros cúbicos- se ha incrementado hasta los 100 euros frente a los 84 que costaba hasta ahora. Se trata de una subida del 15 por ciento que el Sindicato de Regantes considera perjudicial pero «asumible» para los agricultores teniendo en cuenta que la producción mejora entre un 60 y un 70 por ciento. Se trata de agua con una calidad de las más altas de los últimos años, según los regantes. No en vano el agua del último trasvase registra un nivel de 700 microsiemens de salinidad mientras que en el agua procedente de desaladoras este nivel aumenta hasta los 3.000 microsiemes, dijo Montón. Igualmente el precio del agua desalada es bastante inferior y se sitúa en 44 euros la hora de riego, pero la calidad también es bastante inferior. El agua que llega hasta l'Alacantí procede del pantano de Crevillente, por lo que tiene que recorrer todo Alicante antes de llegar a su destino. En esta ocasión no se han registrado incidencias graves durante el trayecto del caudal pese a la existencia de numerosas obras de infraestructuras que, en otras ocasiones, si han afectado al recorrido Desde el Sindicato de Regantes se espera que antes de que concluya el presente ejercicio llegue otro riego del trasvase del Tajo hasta la comarca alicantina. «Dependerá de la meteorología, pero agua para traer hay», asegura Álvaro Montón.

Este es el segundo riego que ha recibido la comarca durante el presente ejercicio. Trasvase de 500.000 m De las 1.200 horas de riego que representan los 500.000 metros cúbicos del último trasvase, alrededor de 220 horas las han comprado los pequeños agricultores Coste de una hora de riego Una hora de riego con agua del trasvase -incluye unos 360 metros cúbicos- ha subido de 84 a 100 euros Descenso en la compra de agua El incremento del precio del agua ha provocado un descenso en la demanda de agua del caudal del Tajo por parte del pequeño agricultor.*

 Bueno, es un tema ya conocido, la incidencia del precio del agua en la demanda. No sólo en levante, sino en todos los sitios.

La noticia esuna más.

Lo que me ha llamado la atención es lo que he subrayado.

 700 microsiemens es una medida normal para el agua de la zona del Tajo en la cabecera del trasvase. Por tanto ese dato es cierto, yo lo tomo a menudo con un medidor digital, sin ser de los profesionales de la acuicultura, pero bastante bueno para un aficionado.
 Sin embargo lo de los 3000 microsiemens del agua desalada, me deja descuadrado, ya que he podido medir agua osmotizada con un aparato de uso doméstico, y sin recordar la cifra, la medida era inferior a los 100 microsiemens.

*Pregunta a los expertos: ¿Es cierta esa posible medida del agua desalada? Es posible que provenga de la mezcla de un agua por ósmosis mezclada con un agua salobre?*

Sinceramente lo desconozco y me ha extrañado el dato :Confused: 

Intentaré buscar estilo Ben-Amar.

----------


## jasg555

Voy a abrir otro tema en "calidad del agua", creo que es más adecuado para hablar de ello.

----------


## Luján

> [...]
> Lo que me ha llamado la atención es lo que he subrayado.
> 
>  700 microsiemens es una medida normal para el agua de la zona del Tajo en la cabecera del trasvase. Por tanto ese dato es cierto, yo lo tomo a menudo con un medidor digital, sin ser de los profesionales de la acuicultura, pero bastante bueno para un aficionado.
>  Sin embargo lo de los 3000 microsiemens del agua desalada, me deja descuadrado, ya que he podido medir agua osmotizada con un aparato de uso doméstico, y sin recordar la cifra, la medida era inferior a los 100 microsiemens.
> 
> *Pregunta a los expertos: ¿Es cierta esa posible medida del agua desalada? Es posible que provenga de la mezcla de un agua por ósmosis mezclada con un agua salobre?*
> 
> Sinceramente lo desconozco y me ha extrañado el dato
> ...



Suele pasar en muchos sitios que para reducir el precio final del agua desalada se mezcla con agua salobre.

Y a veces se pasan con la salobre, para recudir aún más los gastos.

Las Palmas de Gran Canaria es un sitio en el que se hace.

----------


## Salut

Esta noticia viene que ni pintada para refutar al personaje de las "reflexiones sobre el agua" respecto al alcance de la Directiva Marco (DMA).

Recordemos que la DMA obliga a la recuperación íntegra de los costes de las obras hidráulicas, por lo que buena parte del derroche que suponen algunos regadíos desaparecerá con el fin de las subvenciones encubiertas.

Por cierto, que no deja de ser irónico que se deje de regar cuando ha pasado la situación de sequía... la subvención al agua de los decretos de sequía es algo perverso a más no poder: en mi pueblo cuando algo escasea lo normal es que suban los precios.

Si lo que quieren es compensar al agricultor por la pérdida de renta, que subvencionen por otra vía (p. ej. pagando por cada m3 de agua que deja de usar).

----------


## jasg555

^^^^
Hay una parte del texto, que a lo mejor pasa desapercibida: la de que durante 4 años el precio del agua trasvasada se ha mantenido en 7 céntimos.

 Yo no me voy a meter en el fregao de hablar de la problemática de esa gente, no la conozco a fondo. Pero es que 7 céntimos es un agua prácticamente regalada. Es un precio de derribo.

También es raro la mala calidad del agua desalada y su coste un 40% inferior a la trasvasada.

----------


## Salut

Bueno, yo lo dicho antes: si por la falta de agua estos agricultores corren riesgo de arruinarse, puede entenderse que les subvencionen. Tiene toda la lógica del mundo.

Ahora bien, cualquiera con 2 dedos de frente entenderá perfectamente que es ridículo bajar el precio del agua artificialmente cuando el recurso escasea. Es un atentado brutal contra la lógica de la oferta y la demanda. Sólo fomentas el derroche y la aparición de mercados negros.

Es mucho más sensato compensar al agricultor pagando por cada m3 de agua que deja de usar. Así lo que haces es fomentar el ahorro, sin que se pierda renta agraria.

Ahora bien, estas subvenciones tan directas son más que discutibles habida cuenta del enorme disparate de _sistema concesional_ que hemos heredado de regimenes anteriores.
(Ver http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=9099)

----------

